# [RegEx] Anführungszeichen finden



## Hutmacher (21. Dez 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein paar Text-Ausschnite á la:

```
BLABLA TEST-TITEL 01"
```


```
BLIBLU TEST-TITEL 0A"
```


```
BLOBLE TEST-TITEL 1F"
```

Dabei will ich, wie man sich das wohl gut denken kann, jeweils 
TEST-TITEL 01,
TEST-TITEL 0A und
TEST-TITEL 1F erhalten.

Ich dachte, dazu würde folgende RegEx ausreichen:

```
.+TEST-TITEL ..\"
```
Diese funktioniert aber nicht (ebenso wenig ohne Escapen des Anführungszeichens).

*Wie lautet die richtige RegEx?*


----------



## faetzminator (21. Dez 2011)

Ja klar, da wird noch das " ausgegeben. Aber folgendes funktioniert: [c]Pattern.compile("TEST-TITEL ..(?=\")")[/c].


----------



## Hutmacher (21. Dez 2011)

Das erste hat bei mir merkwürdigerweise gar nicht funktioniert … habe nun dafür aber ein Komplett-Workaround gefunden, bei dem ich das Problem gar nicht habe. Danke trotzdem!


----------

